# mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss



## Sativ (12. Juni 2010)

*mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss*

Also, ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe ein MSI 890FX, das hat nur einen Sysfan-Anschluss und ich habe 2 SilentWings die im Mainboard angeschlossen werden soll.
Die SilentWings sind PWM und der Anschluss am Mainboard 3-pol, das man den pwm an den 3-pol anschließen kann ist mir bewusst, geht aber halt nur einer.
Also hätt ich am liebsten so eine Lüftersteuerung wie diese AeroCool EasyWatch, 3.5" Multifunktionspanel, schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland nur leider sieht die verdächtig nach 3-pol aus.
Ersetzt so ein Teil den Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard?
Preis is relativ egal
Mir ist wichtig, dass die Drehzahl automatisch gesteuert wird, also keine Rädchen, Knöpfe oder ähnliches an der Steuereinheit.

Hat denn keiner Erfahrung damit? Ich hab die Frage jetz schon 3x in diesem Forum gestellt und bekomm einfach keine Antwort!


----------



## tomrei (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss*

Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
kauf dir so was und schließ das y-Kabel am Mainboard an
und regle dann deine beiden Lüfter über Spannung statt pwm


----------



## Own3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss*

Man sollte aber nicht zuviele Lüfter ans Mainboard anschliesen, da dieses sonst überlastet!


----------



## tomrei (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss*

aber zwei müssten gehen


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss*

Kommt drauf an welche Lüfter man anschließen will. 
Wenn man da zwei 120mm Turbo-Gurken-Häcksler mit 4000rpm dranschnallt, dann wird das Board vermutlich recht schnell am rauchen sein.


----------



## GaAm3r (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss*

Glaube ich nicht.
Ich hatte an meinem alten board an jedem anschluss (5 Stück) einne Lüfter mit mindestens 1100 RPM und es ist nichts passiert


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss*

Kommt immer drauf an wie hoch die Stromaufnahme der Lüfter ist. Und da schlägt ein Lüfter mit 4000rpm schon fast deine 5 mit 1100rpm. 
Je nach Modell halt.^^


----------



## Sativ (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss*

Straomaufnahme ist mit 0,09A angegeben bei 12V, sprich 1,08Watt, das sollte gehen, dann danke ich vielmals für die Hilfe!


----------



## Spider-Man (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter bei einem Sysfan-Anschluss*

Das Ding von Aerocool habe ich auch in meinem Lian Li V 351B, es hat 3-Pin Anschlüsse und braucht dann auch Lüfter mit 3-Pin Anschluß, sonst bekommt es kein Tachosignal vom Lüfter. Ansonsten ist das Ding brauchbar, man kann eine Höchsttemperatur für jeden Lüfter angeben und das Teil regelt dann. Allerdings muß man dann die 3 Temperaturfühler an den entsprechenden Bauteilen einbauen. Das habe ich nicht gemacht also geht das Ding bei mir von der Gehäusetemperatur aus, ist aber auch nicht schlimm, ich habe so einen Arctic Cooling Kühler und das aerocool regelt den so auf 1800 Umdrehungen runter und meine 2 120er Lian Li Gehäuselüfter auf 800-1000 Umdrehungen, also insgesamt relativ leise, kommt halt auf die Lüfter an, wie weit die sich runterregeln lassen.


----------

